# Specialized S-Works M5 Hardtail 2006



## jones (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand vllt. schon diesen Rahmen?
Ich hab glaube ich schon mal einen hier gesehen, finde die Bilder aber leider nicht mehr.

Wie seit ihr zufrieden damit?
Was wiegt er?
Könnt ihr vllt. ein paar Detailbilder reinstellen?


----------



## luki100 (27. Oktober 2005)

Ich hatte ihn schon mal in den Händen gehabt. Der schwarze ist eloxiert und sehr schön verarbeitet. Hinten ist jetzt ein Monostay Hinterbau. Ist Geschmacksache. Vom Gewicht soll er 100gr. leichter geworden sein. Er ist auch günstiger geworden 900. Bilder gibt es auf Specialized.com oder hier     

http://www.zweirad-stenger.de/bilder/Spec2006/S-Works MTB/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ortanc (11. November 2005)

hab ihn seit ein paar wochen und bin super zufrieden. tolle optik, sauber verarbeitet. 1370 g in größe L. sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## jones (11. November 2005)

Ortanc schrieb:
			
		

> hab ihn seit ein paar wochen und bin super zufrieden. tolle optik, sauber verarbeitet. 1370 g in größe L. sehr empfehlenswert.



hört sich ja schonmal gut an !

kannst du vllt. ein paar bilder reinstellen?


----------



## darkdesigner (11. November 2005)

Geht ab wie Schmidtchens Katze, hatte vorher das M4 stumpi pro und der neue M5 ist um einiges steifer. Kann ich nur empfehlen! 
Ist schon jemand mit dem Carbon Ht unterwegs??? Würde mich mal interessieren, ob der doppelte Preis gerechtfertigt ist...
dd


----------



## the BRAIN (11. November 2005)

Ortanc schrieb:
			
		

> ...1370 g in größe L...



selbst gewogen?
dann wird's bei mir wohl doch kein carbon werden, der wird wohl nicht iel leichter sein.
mein alter 2004er M5 in rot 19'' hatte genau 1600g!


----------



## 007ike (11. November 2005)

the BRAIN schrieb:
			
		

> selbst gewogen?
> dann wird's bei mir wohl doch kein carbon werden, der wird wohl nicht iel leichter sein.
> mein alter 2004er M5 in rot 19'' hatte genau 1600g!


Werde mir den Alurahmen auch nehmen! Mal sehen was er wiegt! 

Was fahrt ihr denn für Gabeln?

Wollte ne Reba team mit vorerst 100mm. Wenn das nach ein paar Wochen nicht paßt, werde ich sie auf 85 mm absenken. Rein optisch paßt die gut, leider ist sie aber mit 1630g etwas schwer!


----------



## pueftel (11. November 2005)

darkdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon jemand mit dem Carbon Ht unterwegs??? Würde mich mal interessieren, ob der doppelte Preis gerechtfertigt ist...




..schön wäre es! Meiner ist bestellt. Wird aber wohl Januar werden. 
Ob die Kompletträder früher kommen kann ich nicht sagen. 
Wiegen soll das gute Stück ca. 1100gr. 
Kenn aber nur diese Zahl ohne eine Größenangabe!

Ich hab noch die leise Hoffnung, dass er evtl. unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegt!


Frank


----------



## darkdesigner (11. November 2005)

Nach meinen Infos ist der Carbonrahmen sogar ein klein wenig schwerer wie der M5. Grund dafür ist die Zielsetzung von Specialized diesem mehr Stabilität und Haltbarkeit zu geben. Wer etwas leichtes fürs Rennen sucht, sollte sich laut denen den M5 holen.

Ich fahre eine SID Team, paßt auch in schwarz sehr schön optisch


----------



## jones (11. November 2005)

bei der gabel bin ich noch unschlüssig ob ich die reba WC oder die marzocchi marathon race nehmen soll.
vom gewicht her nehmen sich beide nicht viel, der preis ist auch nicht sehr verschieden.
ich denke aber doch, dass die reba ne bessere performance haben wird


----------



## the BRAIN (11. November 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Was fahrt ihr denn für Gabeln?


dzt. eine SID WC, aber die möchte ich austauschen.
Bin aber noch nicht ganz schlüssig. Entweder Reba WC oder Fox Terra Logic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (11. November 2005)

So hab ihn bestellt! Kommt ende nächster Woche!
Der 18 Zoll Rahmen meines Händlers wiegt 1480g, er schätzt den 19 Zoll auf unter 1550g. Sobald ich ihn hab wird er gewogen!

Mit der Gabel bin ich mir wirklich unschlüssig! Leicht ist nur noch die Sid oder ne Skareb! Ne R7, Reba, MZ, Fox alle über 1500g!
Außerdem ist die Reba Team, welche ich eigentlich wollte die einzige Reba Version, die es nur mit Cantiaufnahme gibt. Alle anderen gibt es auch als no boss! OK es gäbe noch ne OEM Version. Aber ich wollte sie beim Händler kaufen, wegen dem Service. Das hab ich jetzt teuer gelernt, das das einfach besser ist bei Gabeln.


----------



## the BRAIN (11. November 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Der 18 Zoll Rahmen meines Händlers wiegt 1480g,


modell 06?
rot lackiert, oder eloxiert in schwarz? da dürfte ja einiges unterschied sein!?


----------



## 007ike (12. November 2005)

oh sorry, aber ich dachte wir unterhalten uns hier über 2006er Modelle, da hab ich es nicht extra erwähnt, also meine Angaben beziehen sich auf den 2006er Rahmen, schwarz eloxiert in 18 Zoll.


----------



## Stolle (12. November 2005)

Ein 2006er in 19 " schwarz anno. wiegt mit orginal Sattelklemme und Cantisockeln 1500 g. Die im Set enthaltene Thomson Elite Setback 410 mm ist mit 270 g ziemlich schwer. Als Alternative gibts hoffentlich ab Januar die P6 von Syntace in 30,9. Die 2006er Rahmen sind laut meines Händlers für 100 mm-Gabeln ausgelegt, die Kompletträder werden mit ner Fox F90X ausgeliefert.

@007ike

Die Reba Team 2006 gibt's in unterschiedlichsten Versionen zu kaufen:
- mit und ohne Cantisockeln
- mit U-turn Air, und als Dual Air


----------



## the BRAIN (12. November 2005)

ok, aber dann dürften die 1370g vom Ortanc nicht stimmen, oder?
soviel serienstreuung kann ja doch nicht sein!


----------



## Stolle (12. November 2005)

the BRAIN schrieb:
			
		

> ok, aber dann dürften die 1370g vom Ortanc nicht stimmen, oder?
> soviel serienstreuung kann ja doch nicht sein!



Kommt schon hin, wenn's ein 18" Komplettbikerahmen  (Disc only, schwarz anodisiert) ist, natürlich ohne Klemmschelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (12. November 2005)

Stolle schrieb:
			
		

> @007ike
> 
> Die Reba Team 2006 gibt's in unterschiedlichsten Versionen zu kaufen:
> - mit und ohne Cantisockeln
> - mit U-turn Air, und als Dual Air



Laut Sport Import, gibt´s die Team 2006 nur mit Cantisockeln. Alle anderen in Deutschland vertriebenen sind Grauimprte, bzw OEM Ware.


----------



## Ortanc (13. November 2005)

die 1370 g habe ich nicht gewogen sondern mein händler. hatte es vor, habe es aber vor lauter gier das ding zusammen zu bauen schlicht vergessen. Aber es gibt aussagen dass er 100g weniger als der 05 er wiegt und der hat wohl 1550 g gewogen. also 1400 bis 1500 g sollten realistisch sein. Ich persönlich halte den Mehrpreis von ca. 800 euro für den carbonrahmen nicht grechtfertigt, zumal der M5 alu s-works steif wie sau ist. was die gabeln angeht gibt es eine beschränkung für gabeln bis 100 mm Federweg. hatte die Fox 100x drin und werde mir ( hoffentlich bald ) die RS reba worldcup einbauen.


----------



## Hellspawn (14. November 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Sport Import, gibt´s die Team 2006 nur mit Cantisockeln. Alle anderen in Deutschland vertriebenen sind Grauimprte, bzw OEM Ware.


das habe ich von SI aber anders gehört. Aber das wird sich zeigen, wenn die Dinger ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## 007ike (14. November 2005)

Hellspawn schrieb:
			
		

> das habe ich von SI aber anders gehört. Aber das wird sich zeigen, wenn die Dinger ausgeliefert werden.


mein Händler hat extra dort angerufen und ich hab daneben gestanden, daher ist das wohl wirklich aktuell und definitiv, wird´s halt ne Race, spar ich nochmal 40 


----------



## gosy (14. November 2005)

kann mir jemand sagen ob es das epic nur als carbonframekit gibt ? ich finde den rahmen schwer ehrlich gesagt schaut euch mal das no saint luzifer an in meiner gallerie . bocksteif und 1250 gramm für 375 euro.


----------



## Hellspawn (14. November 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> mein Händler hat extra dort angerufen und ich hab daneben gestanden, daher ist das wohl wirklich aktuell und definitiv, wird´s halt ne Race, spar ich nochmal 40 



und ich saß mit dem Sportimportvertreter am Tisch...


----------



## 007ike (14. November 2005)

Hellspawn schrieb:
			
		

> und ich saß mit dem Sportimportvertreter am Tisch...


nutz ja nix, denn ich bekomme sie einfach nicht. Wir haben heute ein Fax von denen bekommen und da standen alle Konfigurationen aller Gabeln drinn.


Hab mir jetzt die Race bestellt.


----------



## 007ike (14. November 2005)

gosy schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand sagen ob es das epic nur als carbonframekit gibt ? ich finde den rahmen schwer ehrlich gesagt schaut euch mal das no saint luzifer an in meiner gallerie . bocksteif und 1250 gramm für 375 euro.


Epic gibts nur als Carbonkit. 
Denn das normale Epic ist quasi das s-works von letztem Jahr, der Rahmen ist jetzt aus M5.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (15. November 2005)

> und ich saß mit dem Sportimportvertreter am Tisch


Vertreter sagen immer "ICH BEKOMM ALLES"


----------



## 007ike (16. November 2005)

So! Nu issa da! 1450g! Kommen noch die Cantibolzen ab, dann ist er unter 1450g und 100g leichter wie erwartet!
Ich finde ihn super schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the BRAIN (17. November 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> So! Nu issa da! 1450g! Kommen noch die Cantibolzen ab, dann ist er unter 1450g und 100g leichter wie erwartet!
> Ich finde ihn super schön




FOTOS?


----------



## 007ike (17. November 2005)

the BRAIN schrieb:
			
		

> FOTOS?


sorry, aber ich hab nicht immer einen Fotoap. dabei!


----------



## the BRAIN (17. November 2005)

@007ike
könntest auch ein wenig mehr an uns denken!


----------



## 007ike (17. November 2005)

the BRAIN schrieb:
			
		

> @007ike
> könntest auch ein wenig mehr an uns denken!



Ist ja gut! Sobald es zusammen geschraubt ist, werde ich Fotos einstellen. Zur Zeit will ich beim Händler keine Foto´s schießen.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (17. November 2005)

darf ich mal anmerken, dass der rahmen generell geil aussieht?!  
...gehört für mich als fully-fan zu den wenigen ht-rahmen, bei denen ich schwach werde...


----------



## 007ike (22. November 2005)

so, nun fehlt nur noch der tune Steuersatz und dann kann es zusammen geschraubt werden.
Donnerstag könnte es fertig sein! Natürlich folgen dann Fotos!

Nochmals kurz zur Gabel, die Reba gibt es in Deutschland grundsätzlich nur mit Cantis. Egal welche Ausführung! Hab meine team nun aus dem Ausland! Ist aber echt schwer das Teil, mit PopLock Hebel 1700g!


----------



## gosy (22. November 2005)

guckt mal bei www.egle-parts.de da wird das m5 komplett verschleudert.


----------



## 007ike (22. November 2005)

Nicht schlecht! Ist aber auch alles vom Händler zusammengestellt und nicht die Specialized Configuration. In sofern ist der EmpfVK: ca. 4400,-Euro
wohl nicht richtig. 

Aber egal, teuer ist es nicht.


----------



## 007ike (24. November 2005)

bitte sehr................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (25. November 2005)

---

aber das mit dem bildchenmachen müssen wir nochmal üben. und die gekröpfte stütze......


----------



## Hellspawn (26. November 2005)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> und die gekröpfte stütze......



sag ma nix gegen die Thomson Setback. Die ist megageil! Und ausserdem muss das so an nem Specialized


----------



## 007ike (26. November 2005)

Hellspawn schrieb:
			
		

> sag ma nix gegen die Thomson Setback. Die ist megageil! Und ausserdem muss das so an nem Specialized



bzw. mit einer geraden Stütze paß ich nicht aufs bike. Hab bisher an jedem meiner bikes ne gekröpfte Stütze gebraucht. Das hat funktionelle, keine optische Gründe!


----------



## heitzer (26. November 2005)

Allso ich bin auch grad auf dem Specialized Trip. Find den Rahmen sehr sehr Stylisch es gibt keine Marke die das Unterrohr so schön schwingt . Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir den Carbonrahmen kaufen soll ,aber wenn das mit dem Gewicht nur so wenig ausmacht dann spar ich lieber wo anders an Gewicht für den Preis . 800  mehr ist schon einiges . Dann würd ich mir lieber den Scale Rahmen kaufen der is extrem leicht . 
Ich hab den Specialized Carbon rahmen auf der eurobike gesehen und war hin und weg !!   

Mfg heitzer


----------



## the BRAIN (3. Dezember 2005)

@007ike

nett. nett...  
wie schwer?


----------



## 007ike (5. Dezember 2005)

the BRAIN schrieb:
			
		

> @007ike
> 
> nett. nett...
> wie schwer?


So wie auf dem Foto 10040 g! Ich denke sobald ich im Sommer den RR hinten montiere sind es 40 g weniger.
Es fehlt aber noch ein Flaschenhalter, der wiegt 36 g. Kurz um 10 kg und fertig. Wollte eigendlich unter 10 bleiben und sei es nur 50g.
Naja, die Gabel ist einfach zu schwer. Werde sie jetzt mal ne Zeit fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (5. Dezember 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> So wie auf dem Foto 10040 g! Ich denke sobald ich im Sommer den RR hinten montiere sind es 40 g weniger.
> Es fehlt aber noch ein Flaschenhalter, der wiegt 36 g. Kurz um 10 kg und fertig. Wollte eigendlich unter 10 bleiben und sei es nur 50g.
> Naja, die Gabel ist einfach zu schwer. Werde sie jetzt mal ne Zeit fahren.



Mounty Spannachsen und 'ne leichte Sattelrohrschelle sparen locker 60-70g  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (5. Dezember 2005)

Hab die TuneSpanner jetzt nicht nachgewogen, aber ich galub die wiegen hächstens 75 g? Die Montis haben 65g. Und der Satteldingsspanner wiegt 37g. Viel leichter wirds da nicht!
Sobald es die Carbonsattelstütze gibt, fliegt die Thomson, das sind dann 80 - 100g. 
Im Prinzip kann ich sonst nur noch Gewicht sparen, wo´s richtig teuer wird, oder auf die Funktion geht. Alles andere ist für mein Kampfgewicht am Limit.


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Dezember 2005)

Ups, die Tune Spanner hab ich übersehen, die sind sogar noch leichter als die Mountys. Dafür kannst du dann mit der Extralite Schelle satte 25 Gramm sparen. 
Was ist das für eine Kassette XTR 11-32?

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (5. Dezember 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ups, die Tune Spanner hab ich übersehen, die sind sogar noch leichter als die Mountys. Dafür kannst du dann mit der Extralite Schelle satte 25 Gramm sparen.
> Was ist das für eine Kassette XTR 11-32?
> 
> Grüße.


ok xt 11-32! Da geht noch was, auch die Kette ist XT, da geht noch was.


----------



## jones (5. Dezember 2005)

dab bike ist wirklich sehr schön !!!   

kannst du vllt. noch ein paar bilder aus versch. perspektiven machen ?


----------



## 007ike (6. Dezember 2005)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> dab bike ist wirklich sehr schön !!!
> 
> kannst du vllt. noch ein paar bilder aus versch. perspektiven machen ?



Du mußt mit denen in meiner Gallerie vorlieb nehmen! Vorerst. Sobald ich bei halbwegs gutem Wetter einen Fotoausflug mache stelle ich die Fotos dann ein.


----------



## Gerhard S. (6. Dezember 2005)

hi 007ike

mir hat der nikolaus auch eins gebracht 




mehr davon in meiner Galerie
Gruß
gerhard


----------



## 007ike (6. Dezember 2005)

Gerhard S. schrieb:
			
		

> hi 007ike
> 
> mir hat der nikolaus auch eins gebracht
> 
> ...


Nett!

Gib uns doch mal ein paar Einzelheiten preis! Gewicht, Teile (man kann nicht alles erkennen  ).....?????


----------



## Gerhard S. (6. Dezember 2005)

Nett?? Das Rad ist ein Traum!
mit dem TUNE Tubelesslaufradsatz, Mavic Felgen 819 und Nobby Nic wiegt es 10.3 Kg
mit dem TUNE Lauftradsatz, Mavic 717 und IRC Mthos II  kommt es auf 9.9 kg
Die Gabel ist eine FOX TerraLogic F80X. 
Bremsen, Schaltung, Kurbel, Pedale von Schimano (XTR). 
Bessere Fotos findest du in meinem Album.
Gerhard


----------



## 007ike (6. Dezember 2005)

Gerhard S. schrieb:
			
		

> Nett?? Das Rad ist ein Traum!
> mit dem TUNE Tubelesslaufradsatz, Mavic Felgen 819 und Nobby Nic wiegt es 10.3 Kg
> mit dem TUNE Lauftradsatz, Mavic 717 und IRC Mthos II  kommt es auf 9.9 kg
> Die Gabel ist eine FOX TerraLogic F80X.
> ...


Das Rad ist ein Traum! Da gebe ich dir recht! Hab mir die Fotos schon angesehen.
Hast du schon die neuen Tune Naben verbaut?

Noch ne Frage: hab ich das richtig gesehen, dass du kein invers Schaltwerk verbaut hast? Hast du mal eins getestet? Beim Rennen hat das echte Vorteile und umgewöhnt hat man sich schnell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerhard S. (6. Dezember 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rad ist ein Traum! Da gebe ich dir recht! Hab mir die Fotos schon angesehen.
> Hast du schon die neuen Tune Naben verbaut?
> 
> Noch ne Frage: hab ich das richtig gesehen, dass du kein invers Schaltwerk verbaut hast? Hast du mal eins getestet? Beim Rennen hat das echte Vorteile und umgewöhnt hat man sich schnell!



Neue TUNE Naben ? da bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfragt. die laufräder hab ich über meinen Händler bei Wizz Wheels anfertigen lassen.
das Schaltwerk ist noch ein altes. Ich hab ja, wie du sicherlich auch in meinem album gesehen hast, noch mein 2002er S-Works Bike und das hat ebenfalls noch das alte XTR Schaltwerk drauf.


----------



## 007ike (6. Dezember 2005)

Du erkennst die neuen Tune Naben darann, sie sind richtig fett. Der Körper wurde dicker, aber nicht schwerer! Die Lager sollen in den neuen besser sein.
Hab ein Angebot über einen Tune LRS vorliegen, bin noch am überlegen, da mein FRM Satz etwas schwerer ist, wie er sein sollte.

Nachdem ich an meinem bike für die Rennen ein Inverses Schaltwerk getestet hatte, hab ich inzwischen an 3 bikes umgestellt.


----------



## Gerhard S. (6. Dezember 2005)

ich glaub dann sind bei mir noch die alten, sind aber auch klasse.

hoffe wir sehen uns nächstes jahr mal im wettkämpf, dann können wir unsere Pferdchen mal testen  
in ischgl waren wir ja schon mal im gleichen rennen unterwegs. vielleicht kannst du dich noch daran erinnern.
Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## 007ike (6. Dezember 2005)

Ja kann ich. Nächstes Jahr wollte ich wieder einen Alpenmarathon mitfahren, viellecht treffen wir uns dabei!


----------



## Gerhard S. (6. Dezember 2005)

wie wärs mit der DM im Sept06 in Oberammergau?
garmisch soll es angeblich in 2006 auch wieder. mit neuem veranstalter....
mal sehen was das wird


----------



## 007ike (6. Dezember 2005)

September ist schlecht, da hier in unserer Region meine High Lights laufen. Dachte eher so Richtung Sommerferien......... aber mal sehen, vielleicht starte ich mal am Gardasee? Garmisch Classics sind für mich gestorben, da war ich letztes Jahr völlig unnötig dort! Vielleicht da mal das bike Festival? Mal sehen, hab noch keine fixen Pläne!


----------



## Gerhard S. (6. Dezember 2005)

bike festival findet in garmisch nächstes jahr definitiv nicht statt.
mal sehen was der neue veranstalter auf die beine stellen wird.
aber es gibts ja noch viele andere möglichkeiten in den alpen.....


----------



## olafcm (7. Dezember 2005)

Gerhard S. schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gabel ist eine FOX TerraLogic F80X.



hallo,
gibt es das s-works auch als kit mit der fox?


----------



## Gerhard S. (7. Dezember 2005)

olafcm schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> gibt es das s-works auch als kit mit der fox?



bin ich überfragt.
Rahmen inklusive Sattelstütze kannst du kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olafcm (7. Dezember 2005)

mmh trotzdem vielen dank  
btw schickes rad


----------



## iPope (9. Dezember 2005)

Gerhard S. schrieb:
			
		

> hi 007ike
> 
> mir hat der nikolaus auch eins gebracht
> 
> ...



das ist 21 zoll, oder? wie groß bist du?


----------



## Gerhard S. (10. Dezember 2005)

nein, das ist ein 19 Zoll Rahmen und ich bin 178 cm 

@007ike
sind doch die neuen Tune Naben drauf  , sind im Durchmesser deutlich dicker als die alten.


----------



## Saint13 (17. Dezember 2005)

Hi, 
sehr schicke bikes, ich bin auch am überlegen mir ein s-works zu kaufen, in rot ist das einfach der hammer  . welche rahmengröße brauchte ich bei 185cm und 92cm schrittlänge? ist der rahmen für normale steursätze ausgelegt kann man schlecht erkennen auf fotos, da ich gerne einen chris king verbauen würde.
danke schon mal im vorraus für die antworten hoffe das passt hier rein.


----------



## 007ike (17. Dezember 2005)

Ich würde dir zu einem 19 Zoll Rahmen raten, denn das Oberrohr hat hier schon 615 mm. Das dürfte bei 185cm dicke reichen. Mit den langen Beinen brauchst du aber ne lange Stütze. 
Der Rahmen braucht einen normalen Steuersatz, d.h. du kannst den Chris verbauen. Hab mich Preis/gewichtsgründen für einen Tune entschieden.

@Gerhard S. Glückwunsch, die neuen Tune Naben sollen echt ein Gedicht sein!


----------



## luki100 (17. Dezember 2005)

Genau,

King geht. Beim S-Works Carbon ist ein integrierter dabei. Ich denke 19 Zoll passen perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guzzzi (1. März 2006)

Ist es wirklich ein normaler Steuersatz, und kein halb-integrierter? 

Die Spezifikationen auf der Specialized-HP sind irgendwie uneindeutig ("integrated alloy cups"). 

Habe mir auch den Rahmen bestellt und würde mir gerne vorher den richtigen Steuersatz besorgen!

..und wo wir schon beim Thema sind...passen hinten auch 185 Scheiben oder nur 160?


----------



## Prinzchen (1. März 2006)

Hi,
ist ein normaler Steuersatz und ich würde mal tippen das hinten bei 160mm Schluss ist (Garantie) - ich schau morgen mal ins kleingedruckte ;-)


----------



## guzzzi (2. März 2006)

danke....werde mir wohl den Ritchey WCS Steuersatz besorgen.....das mit den Bremsen würde mich aber doch noch genauer interessieren!


----------



## Prinzchen (4. März 2006)

Nichts gefunden über die maximale Bremsscheibengrösse, hat den jemand seine SP Unterlagen zur Hand, da stehts irgendwo im "Kleingedrucktem"  
Viele Grüße


----------



## Bassoon (23. März 2006)

Echt g00iles Bike!

Überlege mir grade auch den Rahmen zu nehmen, schon beim Händler bestaunt... Hoffe, dass ich die Kohle bald habe (muss noch für Rohloff reichen)

Kleine Frage noch: Hat jetzt wer schon mal die Marzocchi Marathon Race an dem Rahmen ausgetestet?


----------



## Einheimischer (23. März 2006)

Bassoon schrieb:
			
		

> Echt g00iles Bike!
> 
> Überlege mir grade auch den Rahmen zu nehmen, schon beim Händler bestaunt... Hoffe, dass ich die Kohle bald habe (muss noch für Rohloff reichen)
> 
> Kleine Frage noch: Hat jetzt wer schon mal die Marzocchi Marathon Race an dem Rahmen ausgetestet?



Ich mag den S-Works M5 und ich mag die Rohloff, aber beides zusammen - niemals! :kotz: Sorry, ist für mich ein absolutes no go.

Grüße.


----------



## Bassoon (23. März 2006)

kk, wollte die Rohloff eig. in ein Stumpjumper Fully reinhauen... Da die Schaltung absolut herunter ist... Ist aber bei denen nicht ganz unproblematisch mit der Montage!?(laut HÃ¤ndler) 
Kann dazu nichts sagen, da ich noch nie eine montiert habe...

Aber da wir schon beim Thema sind, welche guten XC Rahmen gibt es denn, die fÃ¼r die Rohloff gehen? So um 700â¬


----------



## Einheimischer (23. März 2006)

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt  Endorfin bietet das Speed II als Rohloff Version an, müsste sich in dem Preisrahmen bewegen.

Grüße.


----------



## Speedster (1. April 2006)

Worin besteht eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem *S-Works HT M5* Frame-Kit und dem in den aktuellen Stumpjumper HT Modellen verbauten Rahmen, der im Prospekt und auf der Website als *M4* bezeichnet wird? Die Rahmen sehen sich schon verdammt ähnlich, finde ich - und außerdem könnte ich schwören, dass auf dem Stumpjumper-Rahmen ebenfalls ein *M5*-Sticker klebt ...

So sieht das Frame-Kit aus:








Zum Rahmenvergleich hier einige sehr schöne (und sehr große) Bilder vom *2006 Stumpjumper Marathon*, *2006 Stumpjumper Disc*  und *2006 Stumpjumper*.

Andere Frage: Wie sieht denn beim Frame-Kit die Asymmetrie der Kettenstreben ("Asymmetric Mono-stay seatstays") aus? Gibt es Bilder im Netz, die das zeigen?

Gruß


----------



## Mad-Line (1. April 2006)

M5....
Die Specialized-exklusive M5 Legierung enthält Silikon, Kupfer, Mangan, Magnesium und Zink -  sie lässt sich hervorragend zu ganz speziellen Rohrquerschnitten formen, die mit anderen Alu Legierungen schlicht nicht möglich sind. Die enorm hohe Zugfestigkeit der exklusiven M5- Legierung, ihre besonders geringe Festigkeitseinbuße sowie ihre fantastische Verformbarkeit lässt Specialized ganz besondere Rahmen bauen: Extrem leicht - Es bedarf weniger von diesem hochfesten Material, um die geforderte Stabilität und Steifigkeit zu erzielen. Langlebig - Das Material ist in allen Bereichen extrem belastbar, sogar in den Schweißzonen. Fahraktiv - Rohrquerschnitte und Wandstärken sind gleichzeitig auf hohe Seitensteifigkeit und vertikale Nachgiebigkeit ausgelegt.

M4..
Die Specialized-exklusive M4 Legierung enthält Silikon, Kupfer, Magnesium und Vanadium - und sie lässt sich hervorragend zu ganz speziellen Rohrquerschnitten formen. Ihre fantastische Verformbarkeit (für Endverstärkung und besondere Rohrquerschnitte) lässt uns ganz besondere Rahmen bauen: Leicht - Es darf weniger Material, um die geforderte Stabilität zu erzielen. Langlebig - Das Material ist in allen Bereichen extrem belastbar, sogar in den Schweißzonen. Fahraktiv (effizient und komfortabel) - Rohrquerschnitte und -wandstärken sind gleichzeitig auf hohe Seitensteifigkeit und vertikale Nachgiebigkeit ausgelegt. Das "Optimized Radius Engineering"-Konzept des Unterrohres macht den Rahmen: Leichter - Sämtliches überschüssige Material konnte weggelassen werden. Stabiler - Die vergrößerten Schweißzonen an der Rohr-Ober- und Unterseite sorgen für eine günstigere Kraftverteilung unter Belastung. Und die senkrechten Rohrabschnitte nehmen die Kräfte optimal auf. Effizienter - Die aggressive Ovalisierung im Tretlagerbereich erhöht die Seitensteifigkeit und verbessert somit die Kraftübertragung.


und ganz simpel gesagt ist es der material unterschied. S-works Hige line leicht, stumpjumper preisleistung gut aber etwas schwerer.

@Asymmetric Mono-stay seatstays ist das wo die beiden streben vom hinterbau oben zusammen lauf auf ein rohr und dann erst zum sitzrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedster (1. April 2006)

Mad-Line schrieb:
			
		

> und ganz simpel gesagt ist es der material unterschied. S-works Hige line leicht, stumpjumper preisleistung gut aber etwas schwerer.


OK - das klingt plausibel. Wenn ich nun aber ein aktuelles Stumpjumper kaufe - bekomme ich dann einen vollwertigen M5-Rahmen oder nur einen M4, der einen M5-Sticker trägt? Nochmals die drei Stumpjumper in einer Zusammenstellung (man sieht die Sticker am Sitzrohr ganz gut):









			
				Mad-Line schrieb:
			
		

> Asymmetric Mono-stay seatstays ist das wo die beiden streben vom hinterbau oben zusammen lauf auf ein rohr und dann erst zum sitzrohr.


Du hast mich missverstanden. Was Mono-stay seatstays sind, ist mir schon klar. Ich möchte aber wissen, was an denen *asymmetrisch* ist.


----------



## Christer (1. April 2006)

Hallo Speedster, 

da ich mir eigentlich auch den M5 Rahmen in black kaufen möchte ist das eine Interessante Frage. Woher hast Du die Fotos? Auf der http://www.specialized.com Website finde ich keinen M5 Rahmen an einem Stumpjumper Marathon. 

Das ist doch keine Adobe Photoshop Version die Exclusiv am 01.04.2006 verkauft wird?

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Mad-Line (1. April 2006)

ich versuche es mal zu erklÃ¤ren...
es ist so das specialized jedes jahr ein top modell baut mit neuem rahmen bzw technik oder was auch immer. von dieser neuen (rahmenform) technik profitiert das darauf folgendes jahr die darunter liegenden rad gruppen.
leicht verÃ¤ndert bzw vereinfacht. Und das geht durch die ganze bike palette von specialized. Siehe z.b das 2006 Hardrock abgeknicktes unter rohr das wahr das erste mal vor muss lÃ¼gen 4 jahren im S-works zusehen.
versteht was ich meine?

das stumpjumper ist quasi das S-works vom letzten jahr bloss entwertet anderes rahmen material einfachere schaltungs komponenten.

noch ein bsp. mein S-works epic 2003 wiegt 12kg mit f99, xtr corss max sl usw
das neue 2006 FSR epic disk wiegt 12,2 ohne pedalen preis differrenz ca 2.500â¬

alles klar?


----------



## Mad-Line (1. April 2006)

habe grade mal in unseren katalog geschaut die stumpjumper's sind alle M4 nicht M5!

@asymmetrisch sind die sitz streben bestimmt nicht ich denke das ist nicht richtig übersetzt die meinen damit die kettenstrebe und die gegen überliegende seite weil da endstehen unterschiedliche kräfte. 

ausdem sei nicht so spitz pfinding kauf dir das bike und mach dir nicht soviel kopf um sowas fahr lieber


----------



## Christer (1. April 2006)

Mad-Line schrieb:
			
		

> habe grade mal in unseren katalog geschaut die stumpjumper's sind alle M4 nicht M5!



Wie kommt Speedster denn an die Fotos der Stumpjumper mit den M5 Rahmen? 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Speedster (1. April 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Woher hast Du die Fotos?


Die findet man auf der norwegischen Specialized-Website: www.specialized.no



			
				Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der http://www.specialized.com Website finde ich keinen M5 Rahmen an einem Stumpjumper Marathon.


Du meinst: keinen mit M5-Sticker - stimmts? Es könnten aber sehr wohl M5-Rahmen sein, oder?



			
				Mad-Line schrieb:
			
		

> versteht was ich meine?


Nö. Du selbst hast weiter oben erklärt, dass es sehr wohl Materialunterschiede zwischen M5 und M4 gibt. Wenn also "M5" draufsteht, dann sollte auch M5 drin sein, oder? Oder anders gesagt: Wenn Specialized jetzt Stumpjumper-Modelle anbietet, deren Rahmen per Sticker als M5 deklariert sind, in den zum Bike gehörenden Beschreibungen aber von M4 die Rede ist, dann stimmt doch da irgend was nicht!


----------



## Christer (1. April 2006)

Speedster schrieb:
			
		

> Die findet man auf der norwegischen Specialized-Website: www.specialized.no
> Du meinst: keinen mit M5-Sticker - stimmts? Es könnten aber sehr wohl M5-Rahmen sein, oder?



Das gibt es doch gar nicht. Ich habe das jetzt wirklich für einen Scherz gehalten. Verbauen die dann wirklich den M5 Rahmen an den aktuellen 2006er komplett Rädern? Dann würde sich der hohe Preis für den einzel Rahmen ja absolut nicht rechtfertigen.

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Mad-Line (1. April 2006)

vieleicht sind die bilder noch von der messe da waren noch viel mehr komponenten anderes als sie jetzt sind.

z.b Das Stumpjumper Disc stand auf der messe mit Avid BB-7 mechanical disc bremsen ausgeliefert werden sie aber mit avid Juicy 5.

ich sehe grade im katalog sind auch überall M5 aufkleber drauf in der beschreibung steht aber M4 und das ist auch richtig.


----------



## Mad-Line (1. April 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Das gibt es doch gar nicht. Ich habe das jetzt wirklich für einen Scherz gehalten. Verbauen die dann wirklich den M5 Rahmen an den aktuellen 2006er komplett Rädern? Dann würde sich der hohe Preis für den einzel Rahmen ja absolut nicht rechtfertigen.



richtig deswegen ist es M4 das sind einfach alte bilder die nicht aktuell sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (1. April 2006)

Hallo, 

ich habe gerade auch mal in den aktuellen Katalog geschaut. Das Stumpjumper Marathon HT komplett Bike ist dort auch mit dem M5 Rahmen abgebildet. Bei den anderen Modellen kann ich das Logo nicht genau erkennen. Das kommt dann aber auch doch vom Preis hin. Das Stumpjumper Marathon kostet 2700 Euro. Ich dachte erst das die komplett Bikes wesentlich günstiger wären. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Mad-Line (1. April 2006)

das einsteiger Jumpjumper kostet 1350

stumpjumper DISC 1600
stumpjumper comp disk 1850

zumindest bei uns


----------



## Christer (1. April 2006)

Mad-Line schrieb:
			
		

> das einsteiger Jumpjumper kostet 1350
> stumpjumper DISC 1600
> stumpjumper comp disk 1850



Haben die Modelle denn auch den M5 Rahmen?


----------



## Mad-Line (1. April 2006)

boah ihr macht mich irre 

bin jetzt in unser lager gerannt und habe den katon von einem stumpjumper comp auf gerissen und da ist ein M4 auf kleber drauf!

ist das thema jetzt geklärt? *grummel


----------



## Christer (1. April 2006)

Mad-Line schrieb:
			
		

> boah ihr macht mich irre
> 
> bin jetzt in unser lager gerannt und habe den katon von einem stumpjumper comp auf gerissen und da ist ein M4 auf kleber drauf!
> 
> ist das thema jetzt geklärt? *grummel



Klaro, vielen Dank das Du nachgeschaut hast. Bist Du Händler? 

Das würde dann ja bedeuten das bei den komplett Rädern immer das beste Rad mit dem Topp Rahmen ausgestattet ist. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Mad-Line (1. April 2006)

ja nein nur s-works und die epic reihe soweit ich weiss ist.



> Bist Du Händler?



ja quasi bin schrauber bei uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedster (1. April 2006)

Mad-Line schrieb:
			
		

> habe grade mal in unseren katalog geschaut die stumpjumper's sind alle M4





			
				Mad-Line schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe grade im katalog sind auch überall M5 aufkleber drauf


Ja - was denn nun?! So ganz generell bist du aber in der Lage, eine 4 von einer 5 zu unterscheiden, oder?  



			
				Mad-Line schrieb:
			
		

> vieleicht sind die bilder noch von der messe


Das würde aber nicht das geringste an der Tatsache ändern, dass dort Stumpjumper-Rahmen in M5-Ausführung abgebildet sind.

Wie auch immer: Ich würde mir die 2006er Kompletträder einmal *ganz genau* ansehen, bevor ich ein 900-Euro M5-Rahmen-Kit kaufen würde. Mich würde es überhaupt nicht wundern, wenn bei den Kompletträdern sehr wohl M5-Rahmen verbaut werden - ganz egal, was für ein Sticker drauf ist. (Was dann wohl kreative Markenpolitik wäre .)


----------



## Mad-Line (1. April 2006)

*es gibt kein Rahmen Kit fÃ¼r einen Jumpjumper rahmen zumindest nicht ihn unserem hÃ¤ndler katalog und da mÃ¼sste es ja wohl drinne sein oder?

auf gut Deutsch du verwechselst dauert S-works (M5) mit Jumpjumper (M4)!!

das rahmen set S-works 2006 kostet 1.700 (carbon) 
und dann gibt es ein Frame set S-works M5 fÃ¼r 900â¬. <--- das meinst du

komplett rÃ¤der S-works alle M5
Jumpjumper kmplett rÃ¤der M4
Epic M5*

so mache feierabend und weg.


----------



## Speedster (1. April 2006)

Auch ein Bikehändler in Stuttgart scheint der Meinung zu sein, Stumpjumper HTs mit M5-Rahmen anbieten zu können:
http://www.bikesport-stuttgart.de/specialized_hardtails.htm

Gibts da auch im bekannten Rot: Stumpjumper comp disc - wieder mit hübsch erkennbarer "5" ...


Übrigens: Auf der norwegischen Specialized-Website wir das S-Works HT M5 Frame-Kit gar nicht erst erwähnt ... Wundert das jemanden?


----------



## Stolle (1. April 2006)

Speedster schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast mich missverstanden. Was Mono-stay seatstays sind, ist mir schon klar. Ich möchte aber wissen, was an denen *asymmetrisch* ist.



Das asymetrische an den Sitzstreben ist folgendes:
Die rechte Sitzstrebe (Schaltwerksseite) besteht ab Sitzrohr aus einem gebogenen Rohr, die linke Seite ist ab dem Monostay im smoothwelded-Verfahren angeschweißt. 

Übrigens in den Alulegierungen ist kein Silikon  , sondern Silicium.


----------



## Speedster (1. April 2006)

Stolle schrieb:
			
		

> Das asymetrische an den Sitzstreben ist folgendes:
> Die rechte Sitzstrebe (Schaltwerksseite) besteht ab Sitzrohr aus einem gebogenen Rohr, die linke Seite ist ab dem Monostay im smoothwelded-Verfahren angeschweißt.


OK - und macht das rein optisch einen asymmetrischen Eindruck - oder ist nur die Herstellungsmethode "asymmetrisch"?



			
				Stolle schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens in den Alulegierungen ist kein Silikon  , sondern Silicium.


Ich glaube, da willst du jetzt aber wirklich Haarspalterei betreiben ...


----------



## Speedster (2. April 2006)

Noch was zum aktuellen Specialized-Prospekt: Ich habe den 32-Seiter aus Holland vorliegen, der die Stumpjumper HTs auf Seite 11 zeigt. Vier Modelle sind da abgebildet. Bei dreien sieht man ganz eindeutig den M5-Sticker, beim vierten ist es nicht erkennbar.


Zu der Frage, wie man einen M4-HT-Rahmen von einem M5-HT-Rahmen unterscheiden kann: Wenn man sich die Abbildung des S-Works HT M5 Frame-Kits auf der Specialized-Website ansieht (die Bild-Datei heißt interessanterweise *06SWorksStumpjumperFrame_Red_l.jpg*), dann wird klar, dass der Rahmen lobenswerterweise für Schaltzugverlegung am Oberrohr ausgelegt ist. Bei den M4-Rahmen ist das offenbar anders.

Diese Abbildung zeigt:
 S-Works HT M5 Frame
 Stumpjumper Comp 2006 (M5-Sticker)
 Stumpjumper 2005 (M4-Sticker)


----------



## IGGY (3. April 2006)

HI
Ich war eben bei meinem Händler und habe mir mal den S-Works in 19" angeguckt. Ich muß schon sagen. Sehr sehr schick. Ich habe Ihn dann mal nachwiegen lassen. Inklusive Sattelklemmung wog er 1520 Gramm. Nun mal eine Frage. Ich habe im Moment noch einen Drössiger Rahmen (siehe Fotoalbum) und möchte aber in der nächsten Zeit mir einen neuen Rahmen zulegen. Ich überlege jedoch noch ob ich mir einen Carbon(Marke?) oder den S-Works Rahmen holen soll. Meint Ihr den Unterschied zum Drössiger und dem S-Works würde man merken. Gewichtsmässig tuhen die beiden sich ja nichts. Oder doch lieber einen Carbonrahmen von Giant und Co?


----------



## Stolle (3. April 2006)

Hi Iggy,

den Unterschied zwischen s-works Rahmen und den Drössiger wirst Du deutlich von der Geometrie her merken. Das s-works in 19 " hat ein 615 mm langes Oberrohr. Mein Rahmen ist auch ein 19 ", kombiniert mit einem 105 mm langen Vorbau komme ich damit prima klar (bin 1,79 m groß), geht ab wie Schmitt's Katze


----------



## 007ike (4. April 2006)

in Schwarz wiegt der 19 Zoll s-works M5 Rahmen 1450g.
In Deutschland bekommst du ein Stumpjumper nur mit M 4 Rahmen!!! Dachte erst auch die wären wie das Epic dieses Jahr in M5, hätte mir dann eins gekauft. Da aber nur der s-works in M5 ist, hab ich mir diesen genommen.
Diese Bilder sind alle aus anderen Regionen. Frag doch mal was so ein M5 Stumoi in Norwegen kostet?


----------



## mikeonbike (4. April 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> in Schwarz wiegt der 19 Zoll s-works M5 Rahmen 1450g.
> In Deutschland bekommst du ein Stumpjumper nur mit M 4 Rahmen!!! Dachte erst auch die wären wie das Epic dieses Jahr in M5, hätte mir dann eins gekauft. Da aber nur der s-works in M5 ist, hab ich mir diesen genommen.
> Diese Bilder sind alle aus anderen Regionen. Frag doch mal was so ein M5 Stumoi in Norwegen kostet?



beim bikesport stuttgart ist das stumpjumper nicht nur auf dem photo ein m5 sondern auch lt. zugehöriger beschreibung... totale konfusion   

gruss mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (4. April 2006)

Hallo,



			
				007ike schrieb:
			
		

> in Schwarz wiegt der 19 Zoll s-works M5 Rahmen 1450g.
> In Deutschland bekommst du ein Stumpjumper nur mit M 4 Rahmen!!!



Das stimmt nicht. Das Stumpjumper Marathon wird mit dem M5 Rahmen verkauft. Ein anderes Modell habe ich noch nicht real gesehen. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Speedster (5. April 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Frag doch mal was so ein M5 Stumoi in Norwegen kostet?


Ist ja auf der norwegischen Website angegeben:

Stumpjumper 16000 Kronen = ca. 2032 Euro 
Stumpjumper Disc 18000 Kronen =  ca. 2286 Euro
Stumpjumper Marathon 36000 Kronen =  ca. 4572 Euro

Man erkennt das vergleichsweise hohe skandinavische Preisniveau und dass die Preisabstufung derjenigen der deutschen Preisliste entspricht: SJ und SJ Disk recht dicht zusammen, SJ Marathon aber rund doppelt so teuer wie das SJ. Wenn alle drei Modelle gleichwertige Rahmen haben, dann wäre der Mehrpreis für das Marathon kaum zu rechtfertigen ...


Schade, dass Mad-Line sich nicht mehr an dieser Diskussion beteiligt. Vielleicht hat er inzwischen noch mehr Stumpjumper-Kartons aufgerissen und in allen Fällen entdeckt, dass die Schaltzüge am Oberrohr verlegt werden (sicheres M5-Erkennungsmerkmal?)  ...

Gruß


----------



## Speedster (5. April 2006)

mir schrieb:
			
		

> die Schaltzüge am Oberrohr verlegt (sicheres M5-Erkennungsmerkmal?)


Nö - ist es wohl *nicht*: Ich habe eben beim Händler ein SJ Comp mit obenliegenden Schaltzügen und M4-Sticker gesehen.


----------



## Christer (5. April 2006)

Hallo, 

ich habe heute auch gesehen das die Modell unter dem "Marathon" dieses Jahr alle den M4 Rahmen haben. Ob es jetzt der gleiche Rahmen ist wie beim M5 ist die Frage. 

Das Preise in Norwegen sind ja absolut überteuert. Das Stumpjumper Marathon kostet hier 2790 Euro. Das ist ja schon teuer genug für ein Hardtail aber noch mal 1782 Euro "preiswerter" als in Norwegen, für genau das gleiche Bike. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Mad-Line (15. April 2006)

vergleicht nicht immer die räder bzw modell paletten aus andern ländern die bekommen zum teil ganz andere räder die es bei uns gar nicht gibt und anders rum.



> die Schaltzüge am Oberrohr verlegt (sicheres M5-Erkennungsmerkmal?)



Hat Speedstar richtig erkannt ist es nicht.


----------



## jones (16. April 2006)

Hallo miteindander,

habe mir ja eignetlich ein s-works alu holen wollen, doch mein händler hat mir dann ein unschlagbares angebot für einen sj marathon 06 gemacht. 

und der rahmen ist auch ein m4. wiegt wie bereits hier erwähnt in 19" auch "nur" 1463gr in schwarz elox.

werde mal ein bild reinstellen, wenn das wetter mal wieder schöne fotos zulässt. - also z.b. heute mittag


----------



## Christer (17. April 2006)

Hallo,



			
				jones schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteindander,
> habe mir ja eignetlich ein s-works alu holen wollen, doch mein händler hat mir dann ein unschlagbares angebot für einen sj marathon 06 gemacht.
> und der rahmen ist auch ein m4. wiegt wie bereits hier erwähnt in 19" auch "nur" 1463gr in schwarz elox.
> werde mal ein bild reinstellen, wenn das wetter mal wieder schöne fotos zulässt. - also z.b. heute mittag



Das ist ja wirklich komisch. Im Specialized Katalog für Deutschland ist das Stumpjumper Marathon mit dem M5 Rahmen abgebildet. 

Hast Du das Bike jetzt als komplett Rad gekauft und dann komplett zerlegt um dem Rahmen zu wiegen? 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Speedster (17. April 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja wirklich komisch. Im Specialized Katalog für Deutschland ist das Stumpjumper Marathon mit dem M5 Rahmen abgebildet.


Scheinbar kann man auf die Abbildungen im 2006er Katalog nichts geben. Wie schon erwähnt: Auch Stumpjumper Comp und Stumpjumper Disc sind dort mit einem als M5 gelabelten Rahmen abgebildet ... Die entstandene Verwirrung haben sich Specializeds Marketingleute selbst zuzuschreiben, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Mad-Line (20. April 2006)

das was im aktuellen Prospekt in der beschreibung steht gild. nicht das was auf dem bild zusehen und schon gar nicht was irgendwo im netz zu finden ist.,

Punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (20. April 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ...
> Hast Du das Bike jetzt als komplett Rad gekauft und dann komplett zerlegt um dem Rahmen zu wiegen?
> 
> ...



guten morgen,

ne, ich hab nur den rahmen gekauft. geht zwar offiziell nicht, aber ihr wisst ja, ein guten händler tut alles für seine kunden . er hat wuasi alle teile, die ich nicht wollte in zahlung genommen, bevor ich das radl in händen hatte  

und vor dem aufbau habe ich ihn dann gewogen


----------



## Christer (20. April 2006)

Hallo, 

eigentlich wollte ich mir heute den S-Works M5 Rahmen bestellen. Wenn ich dann aber hier lese das der teure M5 Rahmen nur 10 Gramm!!! leichter sein soll als der preiswerte M4 Rahmen dann ist es mir das Geld einfach nicht wert. Die 10 Gramm würde man beim fahren ja niemals feststellen. 

Da frage ich mich wirklich wo der Unterschied zwischen dem M4 und dem M5 Rahmen sein soll.

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Lateralus (21. April 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Da frage ich mich wirklich wo der Unterschied zwischen dem M4 und dem M5 Rahmen sein soll.



Meine ehrliche Meinung ist, dass Du als Hobbyfahrer, wenn Du auf den S-Works-Schriftzug verzichten kannst, niemals nen Unterschied feststellen wirst. Mir war der Schriftzug allerdings einige Euronen wert...S-Works war sehr lange mein Traum...daher gabs kein Pardon an der Kasse 

Allerdings finde ich den neuen normalen SJ-HT-Rahmen in weiss mit rotschwarzem Dekor auch obergeil...heute würde ich den  wahrscheinlich kaufen...hätte auch nen Händler, der das machen würde...


----------



## jones (21. April 2006)

hallo zusammen,

habs jetzt endlich geschafft mal bilder zu machen.









wiegen tut´s etwa 9.8 kg


----------



## Speedster (22. April 2006)

Sehr schönes Stück!!

Aber 3 Kleinigkeiten, die das sensible Auge irritieren:

 Federgabel in Weiß
 Konntest du denn wirklich keine Sattelstütze finden, die noch ein bisschen länger ist?  
 Von der Monostay-Optik bin ich etwas enttäuscht - sieht irgendwie nixich aus. Kommt jedenfalls nicht an die des Nicolai Argons ran, finde ich:







Gruß


----------



## jones (22. April 2006)

Speedster schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schönes Stück!!
> 
> Aber 3 Kleinigkeiten, die das sensible Auge irritieren:
> 
> ...



1. federgabel:
also die wollte ich so in weiß haben, da es sonst wieder ein rad wie jedes andere wäre wo alles schön schwarz in schwarz ist

2. sattelstütze
gefunden hätt ich sicher eine, aber dann sind meine beine wieder zu lang 
-sorry aber sowas gilt nicht. und jetzt sag nicht, dann nimm halt einen größeren rahmen...

3.hinterbau
sicherlich geschmacksache - aber auf jeden fall leichter als ein nicolai argon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (22. April 2006)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Steifigkeit des S-Works Rahmens aus?


----------



## Speedster (23. April 2006)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> 2. sattelstütze
> gefunden hätt ich sicher eine, aber dann sind meine beine wieder zu lang
> -sorry aber sowas gilt nicht.


Du nicht verstehen - ich hatte gefragt, ob du keine *längere* finden konntest ...



			
				jones schrieb:
			
		

> 3.hinterbau
> sicherlich geschmacksache - aber auf jeden fall leichter als ein nicolai argon


Ja - das glaube ich auch. Der Argon-Rahmen ist schon insgesamt nicht gerade ein  Extrem-Leichtgewicht.

Auf deinem Foto sieht es so aus, als würde die rechte Sitzstrebe mittels zweier Richtungswechsel bis zum Sitzrohr durchlaufen, und die linke Sitzstrebe - verkürzt - an dem Rechtsbogen der rechten Strebe einfach »andocken«. Täuscht das?






Gruß


----------



## Christer (23. April 2006)

Hallo,




			
				jones schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> habs jetzt endlich geschafft mal bilder zu machen.
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Bike. Da kann man richtig neidisch werden.

Viel Spaß damit. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## IGGY (23. April 2006)

Mal eine andere Frage. Ist das Alu Hardtail schon getestet worden?


----------



## jones (23. April 2006)

Speedster schrieb:
			
		

> Du nicht verstehen - ich hatte gefragt, ob du keine *längere* finden konntest ...



ich glaube ich verstehe den sinn deiner frage nicht ganz - die stütze muss nunmal son lang sein, dass ich gut drauf fahren kann. Und mittlerweile ist auch eine neue stütze dran. Nämlich eine Race Face Next SL Carbon 06. Ist rund 30 gr. leichter als die Thomson und optisch auch bisl besser  



			
				Speedster schrieb:
			
		

> ... Auf deinem Foto sieht es so aus, als würde die rechte Sitzstrebe mittels zweier Richtungswechsel bis zum Sitzrohr durchlaufen, und die linke Sitzstrebe - verkürzt - an dem Rechtsbogen der rechten Strebe einfach »andocken«. Täuscht das?



richtig erkannt


----------



## Speedster (23. April 2006)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube ich verstehe den sinn deiner frage nicht ganz


Junge, Junge! Ist dir der Begriff *Ironie* schon mal zu Ohren gekommen? Und wenn ja: Warum hast du dann nicht gleich nachgefragt, was er bedeutet?!  

Gruß


----------



## Mad-Line (23. April 2006)

schönes bike haste dir da gebastelt.

hier meins hat auch eine weisse gabel ich find das geil


----------



## pueftel (24. April 2006)

Hallo,

mein 2006er s-works ht





evtl. hab ich in nächster Zeit mal ne vernünftige Kamera zur Verfügung, dann gibt es auch bessere Fotos.


Frank


----------



## 007ike (24. April 2006)

Wenn du den Sattel so weit vorschiebst, würde sich doch ne gerade Stütze anbieten? Und was ist das denn für ein Vorbau? 120 oder 130 mm? Sieht ziemlich lang aus. Ach ja, was wiegt das gute Stück denn?


----------



## pueftel (24. April 2006)

.. Die gebogene ist beim Rahmen dabei. Ich hab lange versucht das Set mit einer geraden Stütze zu bekommen. Der Vorbau ist ein F99 in 120mm. Wiegen tut das gute Stück ca. 8,5Kg.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (24. April 2006)

Hi
Sorry aber das geht garnicht das Rad. Ich finde es nicht schön aufgebaut.Meine Meinung!


----------



## pueftel (24. April 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Sorry aber das geht garnicht das Rad. Ich finde es nicht schön aufgebaut.Meine Meinung!


  ..na Gott sei Dank sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden.

Sehr präzise Kritik übrigens 


Frank


----------



## Speedster (24. April 2006)

Mit Starrgabel? Lecker! Was ist das für eine?

Und mit Zweiblatt-Kurbelgarnitur? Das kommt ja fast meinem Nicolai Argon nahe!

Gruß


----------



## IGGY (25. April 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr präzise Kritik übrigens


Also. 
-Gabel gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Meiner Meinung nach gehört eine Federgabel in ein Hardtail(ist aber Geschmacksache)
-Kurbel und Barends passen von der Farbe her nicht
-Reifen sind nicht Alltagstauglich
-Eine andere Sattelstütze sehe besser aus!
Hast aber recht.
Gottseidank haben wir andere Geschmäcker!
Wenn ich mein S-Works habe werde ich es auch mal posten.Dann kannst du mich zerreißen


----------



## pueftel (25. April 2006)

Speedster schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Starrgabel? Lecker! Was ist das für eine?



pace rc 31!


@ iggy

zerreißen werde ich niemanden. Bei mir überwiegt in der Regel Respekt und Anerkennung vor dem Schaffen anderer 


Frank


----------



## Speedster (25. April 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> pace rc 31!


Wow - nicht schlecht! Obwohl ich persönlich den »Federgabel-Look« nicht so mag.

Wie lang sind denn die Tretkurbeln? Sehen auf dem Foto extrem lang aus.

Starrgabel, Zweiblattkurbelgarnitur - kann es sein, dass du eher auf flachem, festem Untergrund unterwegs bist?

Gruß


----------



## pueftel (25. April 2006)

Speedster schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lang sind denn die Tretkurbeln? Sehen auf dem Foto extrem lang aus.



..also meine Kamera ist wirklich Schrott. Mich hat schon die Frage nach der Vorbaulänge gewundert. Die Kurbeln sind normale 175mm lang. Ich werde nächste Woche mal vernünftige Bilder nachreichen die die Proportionen nicht so verzehrt darstellen.



			
				Speedster schrieb:
			
		

> Starrgabel, Zweiblattkurbelgarnitur - kann es sein, dass du eher auf flachem, festem Untergrund unterwegs bist?



..das trifft es ganz genau. Bis auf "flach", die Rhön hat schon einige HM zu bieten. Die 2x9 Lösung wird aber nur von kurzer Dauer sein. Das Rad wird ein SSP!


Frank


----------



## 007ike (25. April 2006)

jetzt hast du mich geschockt!
SSP! Ein Stumpjumper Carbonrahmen?????
Dafür fehlt selbst mir völliges Verständnis! Die Starrgabel find ich ja schon heiß an so einem Teil, aber SSP! WOW!
Ein starres bike wäre bei mir aus Stahl oder Titan, aber weder aus Alu noch Carbon. Und als SSP würde ich mir einen Rahmen nehmen, der die Ausfallenden dafür hat!
Aber gut, es muss doch wirklich einfach alles geben!!!
Dachte echt du bist ein Vollblut CC-RAcer mit diesem Aufbau!


----------



## Speedster (25. April 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> ..das trifft es ganz genau.


Aha - wenn's dann auch noch ausschließlich Asphalt ist, dann könnte dich interessieren, wie mein Gerät aussieht:















Ansonsten: Was bedeutet denn SSP?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pueftel (25. April 2006)

*S*ingle*sp*eed

..wunderschöner Rahmen, geschmackvolle Teileauswahl! Die Bremshebel hab ich mal lange gesucht und nicht gefunden. Ist Dir der Rahmen nicht ein wenig klein?


Frank


----------



## Speedster (25. April 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Dir der Rahmen nicht ein wenig klein?


Ha ha! Nee - lass man. Der Rahmen ist ziemlich groß: effektive Oberrohrlänge bei 640mm, Radstand 1110 mm!! [Miss mal deines nach zum Vergleich.] Da muss man sich schon ziemlich lang machen.

Gruß


----------



## IGGY (3. Juli 2006)

HI
Ich habe Heute zugeschlagen und mir diesen schönen Rahmen gegönnt.
Mit dem Aufbau dauert aber noch was.


----------



## chri5 (3. Juli 2006)

Gratulation! Heisses Teil!
   
Viel Spass beim Aufbau!


----------



## xc-mtb (3. Juli 2006)

Na super, da ist der perfekte Steuersatz ja schon dabei.

Schönes Ding, viel Spaß und mach dann mal Bilder.

Gruß

Matze

P.S.: Nimm doch die Teile vom Drössiger, die müßten doch passen.


----------



## IGGY (3. Juli 2006)

Ja das mache ich ja auch. Aber erst zum Geburtstag. Vorher darf ich nicht 
Ich überlege aber noch ob ich wieder Nokons dranmache oder normale Züge. Ich habe noch nie normale gefahren. Das knacken von den Nokons nervt ein wenig, und der lack ist auch schon was ab. Wie ist denn Eure Meinung? Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-works (3. Juli 2006)

@ IGGY

gratuliere, sehr schönes teil.

blöde frage, hast du ihn mit oder ohne sattelstütze auf die waage gestellt?


----------



## pueftel (4. Juli 2006)

@ iggy

...wunderschöner Rahmen! und erst der Steuersatz 

Schade das Specialized das beim carbon-Rahmen nicht realisiert hat.

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


Frank

P.S.: nochmal ein atuelles Foto von meinem in diesem Thread


----------



## IGGY (4. Juli 2006)

s-works schrieb:
			
		

> @ IGGY
> 
> gratuliere, sehr schönes teil.
> 
> blöde frage, hast du ihn mit oder ohne sattelstütze auf die waage gestellt?


Ohne !


----------



## Speedster (4. Juli 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne !


Klaro ohne! 

Denn *mit* Sattelstütze und Steuerlager würde es wohl so aussehen:


----------



## IGGY (4. Juli 2006)

Ha ha ha!


----------



## skyphab (5. Juli 2006)

Mein roter S-Works steht hier auch rum und wartet auf seine Anbauteile (warten nervt).
Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie er sich so fährt und wie steif er ist!


----------



## IGGY (5. Juli 2006)

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt! Was baust du denn für Teile dran? Wie schwer ist deiner denn? Der rote soll ja was schwerer sein.


----------



## jones (6. Juli 2006)

so, dann hier mal der aktuelle stand von meinem sj marathon


----------



## IGGY (6. Juli 2006)

Der Rahmen wiegt weniger wie der S-Works?
Welche Reife sind das? Larsen TT?


----------



## jones (6. Juli 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen wiegt weniger wie der S-Works?
> Welche Reife sind das? Larsen TT?



servus,

natürlich ist mein rahmen schwerer - vertippt. muss *1563* heißen - laut händlerwage.
muss die liste mal aktualisieren - sind die ganzen umbauten der letzten 3 monate nicht drin   

reifen sind die crossmark exp. - wirklich ein sehr geiler reifen, solange es nicht tiefen matsch hat. da ist der larsen einen tick besser, jedoch vom rollwstd her betrachtet ist der crossmark einfach genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedster (6. Juli 2006)

Nochmals zu dem asymmetrischen Monostay des Rahmens:







Ich frage mich, auf Grund welcher Überlegungen die Designer sich dafür entschieden haben, ausgerechnet die rechte Sitzstrebe »duchlaufen« zu lassen und die linke verkürzt »anzudocken« - und nicht umgekehrt?

Gruß


----------



## IGGY (7. Juli 2006)

Vieleicht weil auf der Seite der Antrieb sitzt!?


----------



## IGGY (7. Juli 2006)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> reifen sind die crossmark exp. - wirklich ein sehr geiler reifen, solange es nicht tiefen matsch hat. da ist der larsen einen tick besser, jedoch vom rollwstd her betrachtet ist der crossmark einfach genial


Was wiegt der denn?


----------



## jones (7. Juli 2006)

also hier die gewichte vom crossmark

524 und 531 gr

sind nicht wirklich die aller leichtesten, jedoch merkt man das gewicht absolut nicht - man hebt sein rad ja nicht ständig hoch   - von der beschleunigung ist das auch nicht zu merken.

hab jetzt auch schon über 300 km drauf (nur rennreifen und zu testzwecken) und muss sagen, dass er wirklich super läuft. auch im feuchten gelände und auf verwurzelten u. steinigen trails hat man das ding immer unter kontrolle


----------



## Speedster (7. Juli 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht weil auf der Seite der Antrieb sitzt!?


Klar, die Vermutung drängt sich auf. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass besonders die rechten Sitzstreben - oder die Sitzstreben überhaupt - nennenswert große Antriebskräfte aushalten müssen (im Gegensatz zu den Kettenstreben) - denn sonst müssten ja eigentlich generell die rechten Sitzstreben im Vergleich zu den linken verstärkt sein.


----------



## IGGY (10. Juli 2006)

HI
So nun ist es vollbracht und ich habe meine erste Probefahrt hinter mir.  Ich hätte nie gedacht das das so ein Unterschied zu meinem Drössiger sein kann! 
Aktuelles Gewicht mit einer ungekürtzten Stütze von 410mm ist 9.56 Kilo!
Ich denke das ist okay!


----------



## pueftel (11. Juli 2006)

..wunderschön 

(mit dem LRS werde ich mich aber wohl nie anfreunden, konventionelle Laufräder find ich einfach unaufdringlicher)


Frank


----------



## jones (11. Juli 2006)

wunderschön


----------



## Speedster (11. Juli 2006)

Speedster schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich, auf Grund welcher Überlegungen die Designer sich dafür entschieden haben, ausgerechnet die rechte Sitzstrebe »duchlaufen« zu lassen und die linke verkürzt »anzudocken« - und nicht umgekehrt?


Ich glaube, ich kenne jetzt den Grund dafür: Wenn Fahrräder zu Präsentationszwecken fotografiert werden, dann in mindestens 90% der Fälle von rechts. Also haben sie die hässliche Seite ihres asymmetrischen Monostays nach links gelegt und die fotogenere nach rechts, diese Schlauköpfchen ...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (11. Juli 2006)

was mich immer stutzig macht, sind die rahmengewichte... womit ist dann eigentlich noch bei specialized der preis gerechtfertigt? verarbeitung? rahmengeometrie kann's wohl nicht sein... das gebogene unterrohr gibts so auch von storck (klar, die rahmen vom gleichen hersteller - kinesis)... versteht mich nicht falsch, die räder sind wunderschön, aber den preis für's rahmenset finde ich eindeutig zu hoch...

gruss mike


----------



## Speedster (11. Juli 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> (klar, die rahmen vom gleichen hersteller - kinesis)


Das wage ich im Falle M5-Rahmen stark zu bezweifeln. Woher stammt deine »Weisheit«?

Gruß


----------



## mikeonbike (11. Juli 2006)

Speedster schrieb:
			
		

> Das wage ich im Falle M5-Rahmen stark zu bezweifeln. Woher stammt deine »Weisheit«?
> 
> Gruß



fragen wir mal umgekehrt - warum sollten die nur für die m5-rahmen ein eigenes werk aufmachen? und kinesis hat ja extra ein werk in den usa... (also auch made in usa gesichert ). ansonsten braucht man sich, glaube ich, bzgl. der herkunft seiner rahmen keine illusionen zu machen... bis auf wenige ausnahmen dürften die meisten rahmen von kinesis, giant oder alfton kommen...

hier mal ein bisschen text von der homepage...

"Kinesis is a worldwide leader in the manufacture of aluminum bicycle frames and forks employing around 1300 people at their 3 factories. They have produced frames for many brands including Bianchi, Bridgestone, Corretec, Diamondback, Felt, Kildemoes, K2, Haro, Jamis, Monark, Peugeot, Raleigh, Santa Cruz, Shappard, Specialized, and Storck, and to name just a few."

gruss mike


----------



## Speedster (11. Juli 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> fragen wir mal umgekehrt - warum sollten die nur für die m5-rahmen ein eigenes werk aufmachen?


Mit anderen Worten: Du hast *null* Faktenwissen, welches deine Behauptung stützen könnte - stimmts?




			
				mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten braucht man sich, glaube ich, bzgl. der herkunft seiner rahmen keine illusionen zu machen...


Und ich glaube, dass wir hier zweierlei auseinander halten müssen: den Hersteller des *Rohrsatzes* auf der einen und Hersteller des *Rahmens* auf der anderen Seite. Das mag beides der selbe Laden sein, es können aber auch genau so gut zwei unterschiedliche sein.

Beispiel für letzteres: Mein Nicolai Argon Rahmen. Der Rohrsatz wurde geliefert von Easton, einen Rahmen daraus gefertig hat die Firma Nicolai in D. Was also ist die »Herkunft« eines solchen Rahmens, über die man sich - wie du es ausdrückst - »keine illusionen zu machen« braucht?

Gruß


----------



## mikeonbike (11. Juli 2006)

Speedster schrieb:
			
		

> Mit anderen Worten: Du hast *null* Faktenwissen, welches deine Behauptung stützen könnte - stimmts?
> 
> 
> Und ich glaube, dass wir hier zweierlei auseinander halten müssen: den Hersteller des *Rohrsatzes* auf der einen und Hersteller des *Rahmens* auf der anderen Seite. Das mag beides der selbe Laden sein, es können aber auch genau so gut zwei unterschiedliche sein.
> ...




bleib locker - sicherlich würde ich nicht für die aussagen eines rahmenherstellers die hand ins feuer legen... die behauptung ist aber nicht aus der luft gegriffen, sondern du kannst sie auf der seite des herstellers nachlesen. kinesis hat lt. eigener aussage auch schon für cannondale gefertigt. ich finde es schon sehr interessant, wenn namen wie cannondale, specialized, storck auf der homepage von kinesis auftauchen. das heisst ja nicht automatisch, dass die entwicklung des rahmens (geometrie, design usw.) auch von kinesis gemacht wird. oft ist es eben günstiger, fertigen und zuliefern zu lassen, das ist in der autoindustrie gang und gebe... aber das ist alles spekulation, da gebe ich dir recht. schliesslich klingt es marketingtechnisch ja auch nicht gut, wenn innovative hersteller wie cannondale, specialized oder storck bei kinesis fertigen lassen...

über den hersteller des rohrsatzes habe ich im übrigen auch nicht gesprochen, sondern nur über den hersteller von rahmen...

und irgendwo müssen giganten wie kinesis, giant oder alfton ihre rahmen ja loswerden... 

ausserdem war meine kernaussage, das mir (persönlich), der specialized-rahmen zu teuer wäre, angesichts der tatsache, das es leichtere und wahrscheinlich nicht schlechtere rahmen für deutlich weniger geld gibt. Da dieses aber eine reine emotionale ansicht ist und die gezeigten räder hier wirklich toll sind, kann ich natürlich verstehen, wenn man sich so ein rad leistet..

gruss mike

btw: 
nicolai würde ich sagen, schweisst selber - eingekaufte rohrsätze natürlich...


----------



## Speedster (11. Juli 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> aber das ist alles spekulation, da gebe ich dir recht.


Dann verkaufe derlei Spekulationen hier bitte nicht als Tatsachen. Dein »klar, die rahmen vom gleichen hersteller - kinesis« ist ohne Belege nichts weiter als eine gern hervorgekramte Stammtischparole.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (12. Juli 2006)

Speedster schrieb:
			
		

> Dann verkaufe derlei Spekulationen hier bitte nicht als Tatsachen. Dein »klar, die rahmen vom gleichen hersteller - kinesis« ist ohne Belege nichts weiter als eine gern hervorgekramte Stammtischparole.



du bist nicht locker  

spekulation, das rahmen von storck und specialized identisch sind- ok. viel spekulation, weil firmen wie scott, trek, specialized und und und das thema möglichst flach halten. das kinesis rahmen für storck und specialized fertig ist aber wohl eher keine spekulation. das kannst du auf der entsprechenden homepage von kinesis nachlesen. http://www.kinesis.com.tw/ 

2003 hat giant meines wissen aber auch noch alu-rahmen für specialized gefertigt. dafür habe ich jetzt allerdings auf die schnelle keine quelle zur hand, aber...

die neuen carbonrahmen sind ebenfalls nicht von specialized, sondern eingekauft... http://www.topkey.com.tw/pro_bike.htm  dort steht zwar nicht specialized, dafür ist aber einer der unverwechselbaren rennradrahmen zu sehen. scott lässt dort seine carbonrahmen im übrigen auch fertigen. die alurahmen von scott sind hingegen von fastrax... topkey dürfte als firma zu giant gehören, weiss ich aber ebenfalls nicht genau...

colnago, und das ist ein brüller (war mir auch neu), kommt ebenfalls von giant und wenn du in die tabelle dieses links schaust, dann taucht da auch noch mal der name specialized auf  http://news.cens.com/php/getnews.php?file=/news/2005/07/26/20050726015.htm&daily=1

ich hab' jetzt nur mal auf die schnelle ein paar links rausgesucht. 

du gestattest mir als gewisse zweifel daran, dass die rahmen direkt von specialized produziert werden...

da wir aber so schön off-topic sind, sollten wir das thema beenden. du kannst dich selber informieren. auf englisch fällt dir das gleich noch einmal wesentlich leichter, die entsprechenden hinweise mit irgendeiner suchmaschine zu finden.

oder wir öffnen einfach einen neuen fred... und gucken mal, was wir so gemeinsam finden. ich find das thema jedenfalls sehr interessant...

gruss mike


----------



## Speedster (12. Juli 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> du gestattest mir als gewisse zweifel daran, dass die rahmen direkt von specialized produziert werden...


Ich gestatte dir, zu beweisen, dass der aktuelle Specialized S-Works M5 HT Rahmen (um genau den geht es hier nämlich) von Kinesis produziert wird (deine Spekulation). Es wird dir nicht gelingen.


----------



## aka (12. Juli 2006)

Speedster schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gestatte dir, zu beweisen, dass der aktuelle Specialized S-Works M5 HT Rahmen (um genau den geht es hier nämlich) von Kinesis produziert wird (deine Spekulation). Es wird dir nicht gelingen.



Also Kinesis halte ich auch fuer weit hergeholt - wo doch Merida 30% von Specialized gekauft hat... http://www.totalbike.com/news/article/196/


----------



## mikeonbike (12. Juli 2006)

@speedster: jupp, das ist schwer... es gibt einen nicht wasserdichten hinweis, dass die sworks linie von apro (yebao) gefertigt werden, aber schwarz auf weiss wirst du das nicht finden...

http://www.apro-tek.com/
http://www.szapro.com/

hier noch ein paar interessante links zu diesem thema

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=34205
http://www.slowtwitch.com/mainheadings/features/bikebiz.html#Anchor-THE-18828

ok, ich habe damit angefangen - es gibt sehr deutliche hinweise, dass specialized genau wie diverse andere firmen (trek, scott, cannondale usw...) keine eigene produktion für rahmen besitzt, sondern diese fertigen lässt und selbst nur montagewerke unterhält... ich kann nicht nachweisen, dass rahmen xy von hersteller sowieso stammt (intern werden die wahrscheinlich auch andere bezeichnungen haben)... 

ich gehe aber davon aus, dass du genauso wenig belegen kannst, dass specialized selber die sworks rahmen schweißt  



			
				aka schrieb:
			
		

> Also Kinesis halte ich auch fuer weit hergeholt - wo doch Merida 30% von Specialized gekauft hat... http://www.totalbike.com/news/article/196/



das ist richtig - kinesis schreibt aber explizit, dass sie rahmen für specialized fertigen... es ist auch total unüberschaubar, welche firma wenn besitzt und was wozu gehört - da wird man wahnsinnig  

ich klink mich jetzt hier aus... 

gruss mike


----------



## Speedster (12. Juli 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> ich gehe aber davon aus, dass du genauso wenig belegen kannst, dass specialized selber die sworks rahmen schweißt


Da liegst du richtig - und deshalb stelle ich auch keine derartige Behauptung auf.



			
				mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> das ist richtig - kinesis schreibt aber explizit, dass sie rahmen für specialized fertigen...


Das stellt hier auch niemand in Abrede. Ich selbst halte es für durchaus denkbar, dass *irgendwelche *Specialized-Rahmen tatsächlich von Kinesis hergestellt werden. In diesem Thread geht es aber nicht um *irgendwelche * Specialized-Rahmen, sondern um den  S-Works M5 HT Frameset - dessen Preis du als »eindeutig zu hoch« bezeichnet hattest und das mit deiner Kinesis-Spekulation begründen wolltest. 

Es ist das typische Och-ist-das-aber-teuer-Gejammere, gestützt von nicht belegbarem Halbwissen ... Wenn du nicht bereit bist, für einen hochwertigen Rahmen einen entsprechenden Eurobetrag als Preis zu akzeptieren, dann ist das doch okay! Als Begründung dafür allerdings irgendwelche Pseudo-Infos zu verbreiten, ist gar nicht mehr okay.


----------



## mikeonbike (12. Juli 2006)

Speedster schrieb:
			
		

> Da liegst du richtig - und deshalb stelle ich auch keine derartige Behauptung auf.
> 
> Das stellt hier auch niemand in Abrede. Ich selbst halte es für durchaus denkbar, dass *irgendwelche *Specialized-Rahmen tatsächlich von Kinesis hergestellt werden. In diesem Thread geht es aber nicht um *irgendwelche * Specialized-Rahmen, sondern um den  S-Works M5 HT Frameset - dessen Preis du als »eindeutig zu hoch« bezeichnet hattest und das mit deiner Kinesis-Spekulation begründen wolltest.
> 
> Es ist das typische Och-ist-das-aber-teuer-Gejammere, gestützt von nicht belegbarem Halbwissen ... Wenn du nicht bereit bist, für einen hochwertigen Rahmen einen entsprechenden Eurobetrag als Preis zu akzeptieren, dann ist das doch okay! Als Begründung dafür allerdings irgendwelche Pseudo-Infos zu verbreiten, ist gar nicht mehr okay.



jetzt nichts durcheinander bringen - wir reden hier schliesslich über einen lumpigen alurahmen mit ca. 1600 gr - wo ist da das besondere? 900  sind da schon kein sonderangebot mehr. die bemerkung, dass etwas im verhältnis teuer ist, ist kein jammern, sondern lediglich eine feststellung. schließlich ist keiner gezwungen, so einen rahmen zu kaufen! aufgrund der pseudo-info's ist es mehr als unwahrscheinlich, dass specialized irgendeinen rahmen selber fertigt. das kannst du aber sehen, wie du möchtest...


----------



## Oskar1974 (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo Iggy,
schönes Bike.
Fährt es sich sehr unterschiedlich zum Drössiger?
Gruß
Pat


----------



## IGGY (13. Juli 2006)

Ja sehr sogar!


----------



## dOOd] (29. Juli 2006)

Hy,hat jemand schon Material zum 07`mer?


----------



## Milass (29. Juli 2006)

Hi,

Ich glaube da musst du noch ein wenig warten, kommen meist zur Eurobike Zeit (Herbst)

gruss

micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dOOd] (30. Juli 2006)

hm? Mein Händler meinte er bekommt im August was rein...


----------



## Chris G (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

habe gedacht, dass S-Works nur noch in Carbon baut?

Gibts etwa auch S-Works Matrix-Rahmen noch? Wenn ja, wo?
Wäre schön, wenn Ihr mir ein Paar Händler benennen könntet, wo man sich ein Custommade zusammenstellen lassen kann.
Kennt jemand die Preise für den M5-Rahmen als Rahmenset?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Lateralus (30. Juli 2006)

Der Listenpreis für das 06er M5-Rahmenkit liegt bei 900 Euronen.

@all
Weiss jemand, obs den 07er M5-Rahmen auch in weiss geben wird? Den würde ich sofort nehmen


----------



## Chris G (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo Lateralus,

was gehört zu dem Kit?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## dOOd] (31. Juli 2006)

Lateralus schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Weiss jemand, obs den 07er M5-Rahmen auch in weiss geben wird? Den würde ich sofort nehmen





Hab bisher nur etwas von Rot und Silber/Grau gehört.


----------



## IGGY (31. Juli 2006)

www.firebike.de da kann man sich was zusammenstellen lassen! Klasse Laden


----------



## Lateralus (31. Juli 2006)

Chris G schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lateralus,
> was gehört zu dem Kit?
> Gruß
> Christoph


Rahmen und Sattelstütze von Thomson. Und je nach Händler auch noch ein Steuersatz



			
				dOOd] schrieb:
			
		

> Hab bisher nur etwas von Rot und Silber/Grau gehört.


Und wo haste das gehört? Warum bloss kein weiss?


----------



## Chris G (31. Juli 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> www.firebike.de da kann man sich was zusammenstellen lassen! Klasse Laden



Hallo IGGY,

habe soeben mit Firebike telefoniert.
Leider ist 18" bereits nicht mehr verfügbar. Somit muss ich die Eurobike abwarten. Erst dann wird klar, wo die Bikes preislich liegen. Auch bei der Ausstattung, da ich XTR bevorzugen würde.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## dOOd] (31. Juli 2006)

Lateralus schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo haste das gehört? Warum bloss kein weiss?





Laut meinem Spezi Vertragshändler...

bYe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (31. Juli 2006)

Chris G schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo IGGY,
> 
> habe soeben mit Firebike telefoniert.
> Leider ist 18" bereits nicht mehr verfügbar. Somit muss ich die Eurobike abwarten. Erst dann wird klar, wo die Bikes preislich liegen. Auch bei der Ausstattung, da ich XTR bevorzugen würde.
> ...


Dann ruf doch nach der Eurobike einfach mal da an und sag das dir gesagt habe das du da anrufen sollst. Der Laden ist echt super. Ich habe für meinen Rahmen mit Chris King Steuersatz und Firebiketrikot einen Hammerpreis bezahlt.


----------



## Chris G (7. August 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ist das hier das Carbon-Model?





Gruß
Christoph


----------



## IGGY (7. August 2006)

HI
Klasse Rad 
Der LRS ist schön. Aber der Sattel ist häßlich!


----------



## Chris G (7. August 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hier noch Mal für Nostalgiker ein S-Works von '96. 
Schon vor 10 Jahren wog das HT knapp über 10 kg incl. Pedale.
Und zur Langlebigkeit sage ich nur eines: ein Traum.





Gruß
Christoph


----------



## IGGY (8. August 2006)

Ups habe ich garnicht gesehen das du gefragt hast ob das ein Carbon HT ist. Ja das ist eins!


----------



## pueftel (8. August 2006)

..in rot haut es mich jetzt nicht so vom Hocker. Müsste man mal live sehen.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris G (10. August 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

werde mir wohl das HT zulegen.

Allerdings brauche ich noch einige Tipps zur Ausstattung.
Das Bike soll auch noch tourentauglich sein. Welche Masse beim Vorbau würdet Ihr nehmen (Länge und Winkel)? Vielleicht habt Ihr auch Vorschläge zum noch passenden Lenker....

Danke

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## 007ike (11. August 2006)

das kommt jetzt auch auf deine Rahmengröße und die Einbauhöhe deiner Gabel an.
Ich habe einen 19 Zoll Rahmen, die F100 mit 485mm Einbauhöhe und brauche einen 120mm Vorbau, damit das Vorderrad am Berg schön satt auf dem Boden bleibt. Mit dem zuvor  montierten 105mm ist es ständig gestiegen. Die Wendigkeit hat zwar durch diesen Tausch gelutten, ist aber immer noch überdurchschnittlich gut, so dass ich hier keine Nachteile habe.
Verwende F99 mit 6° und montiere ihn negativ.


----------



## Chris G (11. August 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

habe die SID Team als Gabel eingeplant. Leider kenne ich hier nicht die Höhe der Gabel. 
Der Rahmen müsste in 18" sein und ich bin 176cm gross. Als Vorbau war der WCS eingeplant. Leider habe ich noch keinen passenden Lenker in 580er Breite gefunden; ich glaube nämlich dass der WCS-Lenker nur 550mm breit ist.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Lateralus (11. August 2006)

Welche Schrittlänge haste denn? Bin 175 cm groß und fahre auch den 18er Rahmen. Allerdings habe ich nen recht langen Oberkörper und nur ne Schrittlänge von 78 cm.


----------



## Christer (11. August 2006)

Die 2007er S-Works M5 Hardtail Rahmen sind in den Farben Flow Red und silber (die Farbe hat einen eigenen Namen den ich vergessen habe) verfügbar. Der VK Preis soll liegt bei 999 Euro!!!. Das ist finde ich für einen Alu Hardtail Rahmen stark übertrieben. Dafür hat der Rahmen jetzt Titan Cantisockel die 99% der Fahrer gar nicht verwenden können. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Christer (11. August 2006)

Chris G schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen müsste in 18" sein und ich bin 176cm gross.



Wenn Du viel im Gelände fahren möchtest, wovon ich bei einem Bike in der Klasse ja ausgehe, könnte ein 17er Rahmen bei deiner Größe passender sein. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Chris G (11. August 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

das mit dem Kauf hat sich wohl erledigt. Der letzte Rahmen des Jahres 2006 ist in meiner Größe weg. Die neuen sind zwar verfügbar, allerdings nur in rot. Für silber steht der Termin noch nicht. Wenn ich dann noch Pech habe, dann kommen die erst, wenn auch die 2006er XTR-Komponenten nicht mehr verfügbar sind und somit das Bike komplett neu kalkuliert werden muss und deshalb vermutlich wesentlich teurer sein wird und deshalb auch uninteressant  

Ich werde nächste Woche noch Mal Kontakt zum Händler aufnehmen und klären, was dann noch möglich ist...

EDIT:es wäre so schön komplett in schwarz geworden  

Hat einer schon Daten zum neuen HT-Rahmen? Gewicht, Änderungen, usw?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## IGGY (14. August 2006)

Also ich denke man kann nicht einfach so sagen was du für eine Gße brauchst. Ich bin auch 176cm groß und fahre einen 19" mit einem 100er Vorbau. Kommt ja immerhin auf deine Anatomie drauf an. Ich habe mich bei meinem Händler mit dem Bodyscanning vermessen lassen und das Rad passt perfekt so. Zuerst wollte ich auch einen 18" Rahmen nehmen, der währe aber zu klein gewesen.


----------



## jones (14. August 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich denke man kann nicht einfach so sagen was du für eine Gße brauchst. Ich bin auch 176cm groß und fahre einen 19" mit einem 100er Vorbau. Kommt ja immerhin auf deine Anatomie drauf an. Ich habe mich bei meinem Händler mit dem Bodyscanning vermessen lassen und das Rad passt perfekt so. Zuerst wollte ich auch einen 18" Rahmen nehmen, der währe aber zu klein gewesen.



ich fahre meinen sj marathon 06 auch in 19" bin aber ca. 185 cm groß.
mit 100mm vorbau -6° passt das wunderbar. fährt sich ziemlich agil, aber nicht nervös oder so. fahre haupts. maratthons damit, aber hin und wieder auch mal cc-rennen. außerdem finde ich das handling kleinerer rahmen in techn. passagen einfach besser. man kann sich besser auf dem bike bewegen.
hatte vorher einen 20,5" rahmen, der passte subjektiv genau so - ich glaub da muss man auch zwischen den versch. herstellern unterscheiden


----------



## Realfisch (8. September 2006)

Chris G schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> das mit dem Kauf hat sich wohl erledigt. Der letzte Rahmen des Jahres 2006 ist in meiner Größe weg. Die neuen sind zwar verfügbar, allerdings nur in rot. Für silber steht der Termin noch nicht. Wenn ich dann noch Pech habe, dann kommen die erst, wenn auch die 2006er XTR-Komponenten nicht mehr verfügbar sind und somit das Bike komplett neu kalkuliert werden muss und deshalb vermutlich wesentlich teurer sein wird und deshalb auch uninteressant



da hilft nur gaaaaanz viel telefonieren...hab auch ne halbe ewigkeit gesucht und dann tatsächlich noch nen händler aufgetrieben der ihn in meiner größe hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micmax (6. Dezember 2006)

Die 2007er sollten ja die gleiche Geo haben.
Bei 1,80 m u. 84 cm SL.
18"" oder 19""?

Danke


----------



## pueftel (6. Dezember 2006)

..ich würde Dir ja eher zu 19" raten, im Zweifel immer anprobieren.

Frank



micmax schrieb:


> Die 2007er sollten ja die gleiche Geo haben.
> Bei 1,80 m u. 84 cm SL 18"" oder 19""?
> 
> Danke


----------



## micmax (6. Dezember 2006)

Anprobieren geht ja schlecht bei einem Frameset. Aber vielleicht posten mal einige S-Works HT Besitzer ihre Maße u. Rahmengröße und schreiben dazu, ob es paßt oder ob sie evtl. eine andere Größe hätten nehmen sollen und wenn ja ,warum.

Danke für eure Mühe.


----------



## IGGY (6. Dezember 2006)

19" mit einem 100ter Vorbau. Körpergröße ca.176cm. Paßt perfekt! Das Rad wurde nach dem Bodyscanning so aufgebaut und hat sofort gepaßt.


----------



## micmax (7. Dezember 2006)

Ich wäre auch dankbar für eine Racegabelempfehlung für das 19 "" S-Works, da gibt's es ja nicht so viel Auswahl.
Kriterien: 
1. Echtes Lockout ist Muß, die anderen Spielereien brauche ich alle nicht, auch nix vom Lenker bedienen.
2. Niedrige Bauhöhe ist sehr, sehr wichtig oder bauen die alle gleich; die R7 2007 war mir zu hoch, so eine Geometrie hat ja nix mit Race zu tun. Nur meine Erfahrung, bin aber auch eigentlich RR-Fahrer, deshalb nicht sauer sein, ihr CC-Freaks. Hat aber auch sicher was mit dem Rahmen zu tun, beim Speci vielleicht ganz anders. Hab z.Zt. den Kinesis Superlight von www.transalp24.de s.a. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=252608


Wenn das nicht möglich ist (sehr niedrige Bauhöhe) dann vielleicht Starrgabel? Ich fahre ja nur Wald u. leichtes Gelände sowie Straße, das dafür aber schnell. Flache Race-Position ist mir wichtiger als die paar Wurzeln u. Steine wegzubügeln, obwohl das natürlich schon nicht schlecht wäre, da man bei dem hohen Speed oft gar nicht mehr regieren kann u. dann voll über etwas gröbere Hindernisse drüberbrettert. Aua.

Any suggestions from experienced S-Workers are welcome.


----------



## IGGY (7. Dezember 2006)

Schau dir meinen Aufbau an. Ich denke das ist Race genug!


----------



## skyphab (8. Dezember 2006)

Die Basis ist mit dem Speci ja gut, das Steuerrohr ist kurz. Empfohlen wird ja maximal eine 100mm Gabel, verbaut wird es mit einer 80er.

Ich denke nicht, dass die Bauhöhe bei den Gabeln so stark unterschiedlich ist. Wenn ich mir aber meinen Aufbau mit der 100er Reba so anschaue (habe ja noch Reserven bei der Gabelschaftlänge), denke ich schon, dass du mit einer 80er Gabel, Vorbau gedreht und direkt auf dem Steuersatz ohne Spacer montiert, eine gute Raceposition hinbekommst. Der Rahmen darf eben nicht zu gross sein, aber durch das lange Oberrohr, hat man da viel Spielraum. Ich fahre einen 19er, bei anderen Herstellern locker ein 20 oder 21er mit dem Oberrohr.


----------



## micmax (8. Dezember 2006)

skyphab schrieb:


> Die Basis ist mit dem Speci ja gut, das Steuerrohr ist kurz. Empfohlen wird ja maximal eine 100mm Gabel, verbaut wird es mit einer 80er.
> 
> Ich denke nicht, dass die Bauhöhe bei den Gabeln so stark unterschiedlich ist. Wenn ich mir aber meinen Aufbau mit der 100er Reba so anschaue (habe ja noch Reserven bei der Gabelschaftlänge), denke ich schon, dass du mit einer 80er Gabel, Vorbau gedreht und direkt auf dem Steuersatz ohne Spacer montiert, eine gute Raceposition hinbekommst. Der Rahmen darf eben nicht zu gross sein, aber durch das lange Oberrohr, hat man da viel Spielraum. Ich fahre einen 19er, bei anderen Herstellern locker ein 20 oder 21er mit dem Oberrohr.


 
Schönes Bike. Ich mag weiße Gabeln. Kannst du mal deine Körpermaße posten?


----------



## Christer (8. Dezember 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> 19" mit einem 100ter Vorbau. Körpergröße ca.176cm. Paßt perfekt! Das Rad wurde nach dem Bodyscanning so aufgebaut und hat sofort gepaßt.



Da musst Du aber extrem lange Beine haben. Bei 176cm Körpergröße ist ein 19" Rahmen ganz sicher zu groß, wenn Du sportlich fahren möchtest. Dieses "Bodyscanning" ist die schlechteste Spielerei die es überhaupt gibt. Die beste Lösung: Einen Anhaltspunkt der Größe suchen und dann ausprobieren. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (9. Dezember 2006)

Für meine Größe habe ich lange Beine. Keine Sorge das Rad paßt perfekt.


----------



## skyphab (9. Dezember 2006)

micmax schrieb:


> Schönes Bike. Ich mag weiße Gabeln. Kannst du mal deine Körpermaße posten?



Danke. Ja, die WC passt wirklich super, vor allem wegen dem roten Schriftzug.

Meine Körpermasse muss ich mal raussuchen, hatte die irgendwo in einer Montainbike reingeschrieben, mal sehen ob ich das Heftchen noch habe. Ansonsten muss ich nochmal messen


----------



## Deleted 1612 (11. Juni 2007)

Hi Forum!

Ich plane evtl. den kauf eines Stumpjumper H5 Rahmens.
Schön das sich hier eine kleine Fan-Gemeinde gebildet hat!  

Kennt jemand eine Quelle wo's den Rahmen günstig gibt?
Ich benötige 2 Stück.

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Tobi-161 (27. August 2007)

Ich bin interessiert an einem schwarzen Rahmen in 18". Weiß vielleicht jemand nen Händler der noch einen haben könnte ?
Oder will jemand einen verkaufen ? Gebraucht wärs auch ok!


----------



## crossmäxer (3. Oktober 2007)

suche 05er in rot und 18"


----------



## hesse (3. November 2008)

weiss jemand wie viel der s-works aluminium hardtail rahmen 09 in 19" wiegt? wie gross ist der gewichtsunterschiedunterschied zum stumpjumper 09?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enweh (4. November 2008)

Guten Morgen.
Mich umschleicht folgende Problematik:
Habe an 'nem 02er M5 HT zu tun und suche nun einen passenden Kettenstrebenschutz.
Kann mir jemand ggf. die ein oder andere Modellempfehlung geben?
Vielen Dank.


----------

